# komma tussen twee werkwoorden



## Mateusz

hallo iedereen, 

ik heb een vraag over het plaatsen van een komma tussen twee werkwoorden. Dit is de zin: 
We hebben nu de Ruhrpolen die naar België immigreerden besproken. 
Moet er een komma tussen immigreerden en besproken? 
Het lijkt raar als je dit wel doet. 
Alvast bedankt. 
Mateusz


----------



## Bull's Eye

Dit is een uitzondering. Omdat het om een zeer korte samenstelling gaat, wordt de komma overbodig en hier zelfs vreemd. Dit zegt De Taalunie over deze kwestie:



> Vraag Moet in een samengestelde zin een komma staan tussen twee werkwoordsvormen die niet tot hetzelfde gezegde behoren?
> 
> Antwoord Ja, behalve als het gaat om een erg korte samengestelde zin.
> Toelichting De meeste adviesboeken raden aan om tussen twee persoonsvormen een komma te zetten. Voorbeelden:
> (1) Zoals ik  u aan de telefoon zei, ontvangt u morgen uw bestelling franco in huis.
> (2a) Toen de voorzitter weer tot zichzelf gekomen was, kon de vergadering voortgezet worden.
> Sommige adviesboeken (_Redactiewijzer, Schrijfwijzer_) beperken het advies tot persoonsvormen, andere laten het ook gelden voor andere werkwoordsvormen (_De Volkskrant Stijlboek, Alles over leestekens_). Dat laatste is logisch: het ligt immers voor de hand om zin (2b) op dezelfde manier te behandelen als zin (2a).
> (2b) Toen de voorzitter weer tot zichzelf was gekomen, kon de vergadering voortgezet worden.
> (3) Omdat de architect niets van zich liet horen, heb ik hem zelf opgebeld.
> Dus: ook combinaties van voltooid deelwoord en persoonsvorm en combinaties van infinitief en persoonsvorm die niet bij elkaar horen, kunnen vaak beter door een komma gescheiden worden.
> Uitzondering: in zeer korte samengestelde zinnen is de komma wel mogelijk, maar vaak overbodig. Bijvoorbeeld:
> (4) Wie dit leest is gek.
> (5) Waar hij woont is onbekend.
> Let op: soms kan een opeenvolging van werkwoordsvormen  die niet bij elkaar horen, tot leesproblemen leiden. In zulke gevallen  is een komma zeker nodig. Vergelijk:
> (6a) Toen Jan zijn speech bedacht had niemand veel hoop op een boeiend vertoog.
> (6b) Toen Jan zijn speech bedacht, had niemand veel hoop op een boeiend vertoog.
> In (6b) maakt de komma bij eerste lezing al duidelijk dat _bedacht_ en _had _niet tot hetzelfde gezegde behoren.


----------



## Peterdg

In tegenstelling tot Bull's Eye, zou ik de komma hier wel plaatsen. Ik vind dit geen "korte" samengestelde zin. Nu vind ik een "korte samenstelling" een veel te vage omschrijving. Daar kan je gewoon niets mee. Wat is "kort"? Dus: weg ermee!


----------



## bibibiben

Je zult nooit volledige overeenstemming kunnen bereiken over de kwestie welke zinnen nog net wel als een korte samengestelde zin te beschouwen zijn en welke net niet meer. Het is onvermijdelijk dat er een grijs gebied zal zijn. De zin die Mateusz citeert, kan het zeker wel hebben om zonder komma door het leven te gaan, maar lijdt er ook niet onder als die komma wél wordt gezet. Toch zullen sommigen zo'n bungelend zinsdeeltje aan het eind niet echt aantrekkelijk vinden ogen. Herformuleren kan dan nog uitkomst bieden:

We hebben nu de Ruhrpolen besproken die naar België immigreerden. [Niet voor iedereen mooi Nederlands.]
De Ruhrpolen die naar België immigreerden, hebben we nu besproken. [Wel een komma, maar geen bungelend zinsdeeltje.]
Besproken zijn nu de Ruhrpolen die naar België immigreerden. [Klinkt wellicht een beetje gekunsteld.]

Tja, het blijft schipperen...

Overigens ligt het kommagebruik in veel andere gevallen wel vast. Niks geschipper dus. In deze zin had bijvoorbeeld geen komma gezet mogen worden:

"In tegenstelling tot Bull's Eye, zou ik de komma hier wel plaatsen."

Zie ook http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/461/.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Overigens ligt het kommagebruik in veel andere gevallen wel vast. Niks geschipper dus. In deze zin had bijvoorbeeld geen komma gezet mogen worden:
> 
> "In tegenstelling tot Bull's Eye, zou ik de komma hier wel plaatsen."
> 
> Zie ook http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/461/.


Dat is nu werkelijk taalkundige onzin. Ik heb niet eens de moeite genomen het artikel te bekijken. De komma dient om een pauze aan te geven, en dat is precies wat ze doet in mijn zin. (zoals ze dat ook doet in in deze zin).

Wie is "taaladvies.net" trouwens?

EDIT: 

En ik kan ook vertellen waarom: 

"In tegenstelling tot Bull's Eye, zou ik..." is semantisch equivalent met : "In tegenstelling to wat Bull's eye heeft geponeerd, zou ik ...". Als in het tweede geval een komma hoort, dan ook in het eerste geval. Je pauzeert in beide gevallen.

EDIT2: Ik besef plots dat je mijn opmerking persoonlijk zou kunnen nemen; dat was niet de bedoeling!!

 Ik bedoel ermee dat, als dit werkelijk een regel is, dat die dan onzinnig is. (zoals er wel meer zijn in onze taal, vooral dan wat spelling betreft).


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Wie is "taaladvies.net" trouwens?


Taaladvies.net valt onder Taalunieversum, dat een product van De Nederlandse Taalunie is. 
　
Citaat (links erin heb ik verwijderd):

_De Nederlandse Taalunie heeft het initiatief genomen om de taaladviesbank op te zetten. Als overheidsorgaan is ze verder alleen bij Taaladvies betrokken door het verlenen van faciliteiten en het stimuleren van de werkzaamheden. Het is niet haar taak om te bepalen wat wel of niet goed Nederlands is.

Welke personen en instanties zijn bij Taaladvies betrokken? 

Aan Taaladvies wordt sinds het begin van de jaren negentig gewerkt. Heel wat deskundigen hebben in de loop der jaren een bijdrage geleverd aan de totstandkoming van de taaladviesbank.[...]

De meeste teksten zijn geschreven door een vaste groep auteurs. Aanvankelijk waren dat Tieneke Wilms en een kernredactie bestaande uit Jan Komen (coördinator), Geert Craps, Walter Haeseryn, Johan Nootens, Arie de Ru, Marc de Smit, Eric Tiggeler en Gerard Verhoeven. De huidige vaste tekstschrijvers zijn taaladviseurs van het Genootschap Onze Taal en de Taaltelefoon: An Bosmans, Roos de Bruyn, Dirk Caluwé, Stefaan Croon, Sylvianne De Schepper, Aleid Fokma, Rutger Kiezebrink, Jaco de Kraker, Tamara Mewe, Sara Van Calster, Veronique Verreycken en Wouter van Wingerden.

In 2004 en 2005 is er gewerkt aan een systematische herziening van twee categorieën adviezen. Enerzijds zijn alle adviezen over spellingzaken getoetst aan de nieuwe versie van de Woordenlijst Nederlandse Taal en de Leidraad daarbij. Daarnaast is de hele adviesbank op spelling gecontroleerd. Anderzijds zijn alle adviezen die betrekking hebben op verschillen tussen het Nederlands in Nederland en het Nederlands in België aan een kritisch onderzoek onderworpen. Aan die dubbele herzieningsoperatie is gewerkt door Piet Creten, Sara Van Calster, Dirk Caluwé en Walter Haeseryn._ [Zie: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/verantwoording/#003]

Het is niet mis, denk ik zo: Nederlandse Taalunie, Genootschap Onze Taal, Taaltelefoon, medewerkers waarvan ik weet dat ze ook bij de ANS betrokkken zijn of waren, Woordenlijst Nederlandse Taal, Leidraad ... Hoe gezaghebbend had je het gehad willen hebben? 



Peterdg said:


> "In tegenstelling tot Bull's Eye, zou ik..." is semantisch equivalent met : "In tegenstelling to wat Bull's eye heeft geponeerd, zou ik ...". Als in het tweede geval een komma hoort, dan ook in het eerste geval. Je pauzeert in beide gevallen.



Als je je over je weerzin had heen gezet en toch mijn link naar taaladvies.net gevolgd had, had je dit kunnen lezen:

_Na onderwerp, voorwerp of bijwoordelijke bepaling komt echter geen komma. Alleen als de bijwoordelijke bepaling een bijzin is, volgt na die bijzin meestal wel een komma._
　
Dus zonder komma:
Na het verschijnen van de eerste gratis reizigerskrant op de NS-perrons volgde algauw een tweede.
Anders dan Julia heb ik wel ingestemd met het omstreden voorstel.
In tegenstelling tot Bull's Eye zou ik de komma hier wel plaatsen.
　
Maar met komma:
Nadat de eerste gratis reizigerskrant verscheen op de NS-perrons, volgde al gauw een tweede.
Anders dan Julia heeft gedaan, heb ik wel ingestemd met het omstreden voorstel.
In tegenstelling tot wat Bull's Eye heeft geponeerd, zou ik de komma hier wel plaatsen.

Natuurlijk heb je het recht om die regel onzin te vinden, maar ik neem aan dat bezoekers van wordreference.com het liefst informatie uit een gezaghebbende bron krijgen en pas als die niet voorhanden is, genoegen zullen nemen met iemands hoogst particuliere mening.

Overigens zie ik niet goed in waarom je deze regel zo onzinnig vindt. Zoals ook te lezen is in de al even gezaghebbende Schrijfwijzer, dien je komma's alleen te gebruiken als ze echt nodig zijn. Zo zijn ze vaak onmisbaar als ze ertoe dienen de structuur van de zin te verduidelijken. Dat er tussen bijzin en hoofdzin vaak wel een komma komt, is dus wel begrijpelijk, al is het maar om de gezegdes van elkaar te scheiden. Een spaghetti van hoofdzin en bijzinnen is nou eenmaal minder gemakkelijk leesbaar. Behalve als het om zeer korte zinnen gaat, zoals ook Bull's Eye* al zei, want die zijn nauwelijks verkeerd te lezen.

Na bijwoordelijke bepalingen die de zin beginnen hebben komma's geen duidelijk nut. Plaatsing van een komma maakt de structuur van de zin immers niet transparanter. De meeste lezers zullen op die plek ook geen rustmoment zien. Die willen gewoon doorstomen. Als schrijver van een tekst kun je wel flink gaan strooien met komma's en eisen dat op de malste plekken een rustmoment in acht wordt genomen, maar de lezer bewijs je daar niet bepaald een dienst mee. En je schrijft in de eerste plaats toch voor de lezer? 

*Wat Bull's Eye eerder te berde bracht, komt ook volmaakt overeen met adviezen in de Schrijfwijzer.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Dus zonder komma:
> Na het verschijnen van de eerste gratis reizigerskrant op de NS-perrons volgde algauw een tweede.
> Anders dan Julia heb ik wel ingestemd met het omstreden voorstel.
> In tegenstelling tot Bull's Eye zou ik de komma hier wel plaatsen.
> 
> Maar met komma:
> Nadat de eerste gratis reizigerskrant verscheen op de NS-perrons, volgde al gauw een tweede.
> Anders dan Julia heeft gedaan, heb ik wel ingestemd met het omstreden voorstel.
> In tegenstelling tot wat Bull's Eye heeft geponeerd, zou ik de komma hier wel plaatsen.




Probeer dat aan gelijk welke niet-Nederlandstalige uit te leggen, en je maakt je onsterfelijk belachelijk; trouwens ook als je het aan een Nederlandstalige probeert uit te leggen. Ik wil er gewoonweg zelfs niet meer over nadenken. Is het "paardenbloem" of "paardebloem", "paddenstoel" of "paddestoel" (is stoel een deel van een plant???), "pannenkoek" of "pannekoek"? Jeek! Wat een zootje! En dan, de "versteende uitdrukkingen". Komaan!



> Natuurlijk heb je het recht om die regel onzin te vinden, maar ik neem aan dat bezoekers van wordreference.com het liefst informatie uit een gezaghebbende bron krijgen en pas als die niet voorhanden is, genoegen zullen nemen met iemands hoogst particuliere mening.


 Hier heb je gelijk, zonder discussie. 



> Overigens zie ik niet goed in waarom je deze regel zo onzinnig vindt. Zoals ook te lezen is in de al even gezaghebbende Schrijfwijzer, dien je komma's alleen te gebruiken als ze echt nodig zijn.


 Komma's zijn nodig om pauzes aan te duiden; dan zijn ze nodig. Zo heb ik het geleerd en zo blijf ik het doen. Ik heb de laatste spellingshervormingen al lang opegeven. Ik ben gewoon beschaamd als ik aan niet-Nederlandstaligen de Nederlandse spellingsregels moet uitleggen en ik weiger dan ook consequent om ze toe te passen. Maar je hebt gelijk; hier in het forum moeten we proberen de officiële regels te reproduceren, hoe onzinnig ze ook zijn.

Ik hou me hier op het forum bezig met de Spaanse grammatica; wat een opluchting!!


----------



## Syzygy

Peterdg said:


> Probeer dat aan gelijk welke niet-Nederlandstalige uit te leggen, en je maakt je onsterfelijk belachelijk; trouwens ook als je het aan een Nederlandstalige probeert uit te leggen. Ik wil er gewoonweg zelfs niet meer over nadenken. Is het "paardenbloem" of "paardebloem", "paddenstoel" of "paddestoel" (is stoel een deel van een plant???), "pannenkoek" of "pannekoek"? Jeek! Wat een zootje! En dan, de "versteende uitdrukkingen". Komaan!



Tenminste in het Duits heb je bij bijwoordelijke bepalingen ook geen komma. Ik weet dat ze het in het Engels vaak met komma schrijven, is dat in het Spaans ook zo?
Je tweede punt verrast me een beetje, ik dacht dat de 'n' in woorden met '-en' steeds wordt gesproken als je heel langzaam en duidelijk spreekt, zou dan niet iedereen die Nederlands spreekt, desnoods na het in zijn hoofd hebben uitgesproken, weten of er een -n inzit of niet? Of zeg je dat ze in de officiële regels zelfs de uitspraak van woorden hebben veranderd?

En on topic: juist het feit dat komma's bij betrekkelijke bijzinnen in het Nederlands soms optioneel zijn, is voor mij als leerling, wat het moeilijk maakt. Ik dacht dat het komma alleen maar na heel lange zinnen moest, en in gevallen waar het anders echt dubbelzinnig wordt zoals (sorry voor het rare, kunstmatige voorbeeld) "Ik heb die auto die snel is(,) veranderd."


----------



## Peterdg

Syzygy said:


> Tenminste in het Duits heb je bij bijwoordelijke bepalingen ook geen komma. Ik weet dat ze het in het Engels vaak met komma schrijven, is dat in het Spaans ook zo?
> Je tweede punt verrast me een beetje, ik dacht dat de 'n' in woorden met '-en' steeds wordt gesproken als je heel langzaam en duidelijk spreekt, zou dan niet iedereen die Nederlands spreekt, desnoods na het in zijn hoofd hebben uitgesproken, weten of er een -n inzit of niet? Of zeg je dat ze in de officiële regels zelfs de uitspraak van woorden hebben veranderd?


Ze hebben niet de uitspraakregels veranderd, maar wel de schrijfwijze. De plaatsing van de "tussen-n" heeft eigenlijk niets meer te maken met de wijze waarop een woord wordt uitgesproken. De algemene regel is dat wanneer het eerste deel van een samengesteld woord enkel een meervoud heeft op "n" en niet op "s", dan moet er een tussen-n worden geschreven. Dus "gemeentehuis" want "gemeente" heeft een meervoudsvorm op "n" en op "s" (gemeenten en gemeentes). "Kippenhok" wordt met tussen-n geschreven omdat "kip" enkel een meervoud heeft op "n" en niet op "s" (kippen).

Tot zover, goed. Maar nu komen er een hele hoop waanzinnige uitzonderingen. Ik bespaar je ze. Maar het belachelijkste zijn de "versteende vormen". Dat zijn woorden die niet tot de uitzonderingsregels behoren maar toch de algemene regel niet volgen. Je hebt er gewoon het raden naar.



> En on topic: juist het feit dat komma's bij betrekkelijke bijzinnen in het Nederlands soms optioneel zijn, is voor mij als leerling, wat het moeilijk maakt.


 Niet alleen moeilijk voor leerlingen: het is moeilijk voor iedereen.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Probeer dat aan gelijk welke niet-Nederlandstalige uit te leggen, en je maakt je onsterfelijk belachelijk; trouwens ook als je het aan een Nederlandstalige probeert uit te leggen. Ik wil er gewoonweg zelfs niet meer over nadenken. Is het "paardenbloem" of "paardebloem", "paddenstoel" of "paddestoel" (is stoel een deel van een plant???), "pannenkoek" of "pannekoek"? Jeek! Wat een zootje! En dan, de "versteende uitdrukkingen". Komaan!




Je hebt me aan je zijde als je vindt dat het van de zotte is dat er sinds 2005 weer een lading niet altijd even nuttige veranderingen in de spelling over ons is uitgestort, waarbij er ook nog eens een groene en een witte spelling is ontstaan.

Echter, interpunctie heeft hoegenaamd _niets_ met spelling te maken. En tegen de komma die jij zo graag na het eerste zinsdeel in een zin wilt zetten, wordt al sinds lange tijd strijd gevoerd. De strijd gaat tot diep in de vorige eeuw terug. Het gaat hier dus niet om een bevlieging. Correctoren die hun vak verstaan, zullen deze parasitaire komma* ook altijd onverbiddelijk verwijderen. Want het is heel simpel: _er is op die plaats in de zin helemaal geen rustpauze_.** In talen als het Engels, het Frans en het Spaans is die rustpauze er wel, want deze talen ontberen vrijwel altijd het trucje dat talen als het Nederlands en Duits wél kunnen toepassen: inversie. Zodra in het Nederlands een bijwoordelijke bepaling zich voor de persoonsvorm nestelt, verkast het onderwerp naar de positie direct na de persoonsvorm. Dankzij dit stuivertjewisselen blijft de zin gewoon soepel lopen.

Vergelijk:
— Ik ga morgen naar Arnhem.
— Ik voel me op vrijdag de dertiende niet onveiliger dan op andere vrijdagen.
— Iedereen haalde na het ontslag van de directeur opgelucht adem.
— Alles loopt dankzij de hulp van onze onvolprezen Jannie op rolletjes.
— Wij zullen niettegenstaande de sombere vooruitzichten voor 2013 de investeringen op peil houden.

En:
— Morgen ga ik naar Arnhem.
— Naar Arnhem ga ik morgen.
— Op vrijdag de dertiende voel ik me niet onveiliger dan op andere vrijdagen.
— Na het ontslag van de directeur haalde iedereen opgelucht adem.
— Dankzij de hulp van onze onvolprezen Jannie loopt alles op rolletjes.
— Niettegenstaande de sombere vooruitzichten voor het jaar 2013 zullen wij de investeringen op peil houden. 


Je kunt het eerste zinsdeel zo lang maken als je wilt, de zin blijft vloeien als water. In andere talen loopt het vroeg of laat spaak. Een komma wordt simpelweg onmisbaar. Een superkorte zin als 'Naar Arnhem ga ik morgen' kan het al niet stellen zonder komma in het Frans of het Engels, ook al zullen beide talen zeer sterk andere constructies verkiezen om dezelfde graad van vloeiendheid te bereiken. Maar dat terzijde.

Als er evenwel een bijzin in het spel is, kan er ook in het Nederlands een breuk optreden, vooral vanwege de in elkaar overlopende gezegdes. Dat wil het Nederlands niet. Maar ook als gezegdes niet in elkaar overlopen, wil het Nederlands maar al te graag onderscheid maken tussen hoofdzin en bijzin, al gaat het Nederlands daarbij lang niet zo ver als het Duits. En dus wordt dan de komma van stal gehaald. Deze komma is overigens meer dan eens aan te merken als een 'grammaticale komma'. Dus zelfs als er vrijwel geen pauze te horen is, moet-ie toch gebruikt worden. Pas als de samengestelde zin zeer kort is en er bij het lezen geen misverstand mogelijk is, kan deze grammaticale komma achterwege blijven. Dan betreden we dus het grijze gebied waar ik het eerder over had.

Mag er dan nooit een komma worden geplaatst na een zinsdeel dat de zin opent? Zeker wel. Als bijvoorbeeld het onderwerp zich vóór de persoonsvorm heeft verankerd, is een komma vrijwel altijd geboden:

Echter, ik zie niet in waarom je nog deze verloren strijd voert.
['Echter zie ik niet in waarom je nog deze verloren strijd voert' is Nederlands van het kreupelste soort.]
Natuurlijk, het valt niet mee om je ongelijk toe te geven.
['Natuurlijk valt het niet mee om je ongelijk toe te geven', dus met inversie, is uiteraard ook mogelijk.]

Er zijn nog meer gevallen denkbaar waarbij de komma na het eerste zinsdeel verplicht is, zelfs ongeacht de plaats van het onderwerp. Bijvoorbeeld na de aangesproken persoon:

Patricia, jij komt toch ook?
Patricia, kom jij ook?

Ook interjecties laten zich onveranderlijk door middel van een komma afscheiden van de rest van de zin:
Maar hé, er zijn ergere dingen in het leven.
Ja, laten we niet te lang stilstaan bij dit soort dingen.
Goh, had je ooit kunnen bedenken dat er zo'n lang verhaal achter zit?

Opgemerkt moet worden dat constituenten als deze niet echt gezien worden als deel uitmakend van de rest van de zin.

En zo zijn er nog wel wat andere gevallen te bedenken waarbij een komma vroeg in de zin heel goed mogelijk is. Maar dus niet de gevallen die jij voor ogen had.

*Er is zelfs een naam voor deze beruchte komma, maar die schiet me helaas maar niet te binnen.
**Zie ook: http://www.taalcentrum-vu.nl/en/taaltips/interpunctie/mag-het-een-kommaatje-minder-zijn.html of http://standaard.typepad.com/taalblog/2005/05/de_komma.html


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Tenminste in het Duits heb je bij bijwoordelijke bepalingen ook geen komma. Ik weet dat ze het in het Engels vaak met komma schrijven, is dat in het Spaans ook zo?


Inderdaad, het Duits gedraagt zich op dit specifieke punt exact hetzelfde als het Nederlands. Zie ook mijn post hiervoor.



Syzygy said:


> Je tweede punt verrast me een beetje, ik dacht dat de 'n' in woorden met '-en' steeds wordt gesproken als je heel langzaam en duidelijk spreekt, zou dan niet iedereen die Nederlands spreekt, desnoods na het in zijn hoofd hebben uitgesproken, weten of er een -n inzit of niet? Of zeg je dat ze in de officiële regels zelfs de uitspraak van woorden hebben veranderd?


In grote delen van Nederland (en België vast ook) wordt de tussen-n niet uitgesproken, ook niet als je het woord heel langzaam uitspreekt, dus iedereen is van alles wijs te maken. Ooit was het bijvoorbeeld 'pereboom', maar sinds geruime tijd is het 'perenboom'. Tja, het zal wel.



Syzygy said:


> En on topic: juist het feit dat komma's bij betrekkelijke bijzinnen in het Nederlands soms optioneel zijn, is voor mij als leerling, wat het moeilijk maakt.



Het is zaak onderscheid te maken tussen grammaticale komma's (die het Duits ook kent) en zogeheten leeskomma's. Voor de grammaticale komma's zijn regels opgesteld, maar die zijn niet altijd dwingend. De leeskomma's kennen een iets vrijer gebruik, al zal altijd het advies luiden dat je er niet te veel mee moet strooien. En soms zijn ze zelfs uit den boze. De Schrijfwijzer van Jan Renkema biedt genoeg houvast. Ook op advies.net vind je voldoende tips. Voor Duitstaligen geldt in het algemeen: minder het gebruik van komma's in het Nederlands.

Fout is bijvoorbeeld:
"Juist het feit dat komma's bij betrekkelijke bijzinnen in het Nederlands soms optioneel zijn, is voor mij als leerling, wat het moeilijk maakt."

Correct is:
"Juist het feit dat komma's bij betrekkelijke bijzinnen in het Nederlands soms optioneel zijn, is voor mij als leerling wat het moeilijk maakt."

Stilistisch nog wat beter:
"Juist het feit dat komma's bij betrekkelijke bijzinnen in het Nederlands soms optioneel zijn, is wat het voor mij als leerling (zo) moeilijk maakt."

Nog een tandje beter:
"Juist het feit dat komma's bij betrekkelijke bijzinnen in het Nederlands soms optioneel zijn, maakt het voor mij als leerling (zo) moeilijk."

Deze zin is nog wel wat verder te fatsoeneren, maar dan gaat het niet meer over komma's. Ik laat het hier dus bij!


----------



## Peterdg

> Vergelijk:
> — Ik ga morgen naar Arnhem.
> — Ik voel me op vrijdag de dertiende niet onveiliger dan op andere vrijdagen.
> — Iedereen haalde na het ontslag van de directeur opgelucht adem.
> — Alles loopt*,* dankzij de hulp van onze onvolprezen Jannie*,* op rolletjes.
> — Wij zullen*,* niettegenstaande de sombere vooruitzichten*,* voor 2013 de investeringen op peil houden.
> 
> En:
> — Morgen ga ik naar Arnhem.
> — Naar Arnhem ga ik morgen.
> — Op vrijdag de dertiende voel ik me niet onveiliger dan op andere vrijdagen.
> — Na het ontslag van de directeur*,* haalde iedereen opgelucht adem.
> — Dankzij de hulp van onze onvolprezen Jannie*,* loopt alles op rolletjes.
> — Niettegenstaande de sombere vooruitzichten voor het jaar 2013*,* zullen wij de investeringen op peil houden.


In de zinnen met  heb ik komma's geplaatst die ik *altijd* zou plaatsen. Het gaat gewoon tegen mijn taalgevoel in daar geen komma's te zetten. Ik weet ook niet waarom; waarschijnlijk omdat ik ze zo fraseer wanneer ik spreek.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> In de zinnen met <http://forum.wordreference.com/images/smilies/warn.gif> heb ik komma's geplaatst die ik altijd zou plaatsen. Het gaat gewoon tegen mijn taalgevoel in daar geen komma's te zetten. Ik weet ook niet waarom; waarschijnlijk omdat ik ze zo fraseer wanneer ik spreek.



Als de bijwoordelijke bepaling niet de onderwerpspositie inneemt (dus het bovenste rijtje), heb je zeker bij de bepalingen met flink wat massa de vrijheid om komma's te plaatsen, al verander je daar wel de betekenis van de zin mee.

 Met deze zin benadruk je vooral dat alles op rolletjes loopt, waaraan de gedachte wordt toegevoegd dat dat wel te danken is aan Jannie:

Alles loopt, dankzij de hulp van onze onvolprezen Jannie, op rolletjes.

Met de zin zin zonder komma's benadruk je niet dat alles op rolletjes loopt, maar benadruk je dat alles *dankzij de hulp van Jannie* op rolletjes loopt:

Alles loopt dankzij de hulp van onze onvolprezen Jannie op rolletjes.

_Dankzij de hulp van onze onvolprezen Jannie_ kan ook de zin afsluiten. Ook dan zie je verschil.

 Jannie als toegevoegde gedachte:

Alles loopt op rolletjes, dankzij de hulp van onze onvolprezen Jannie.

Jannie die deel uitmaakt van de kern:

Alles loopt op rolletjes dankzij de hulp van onze onvolprezen Jannie.

Als je nu _dankzij de hulp van onze onvolprezen onvolprezen Jannie_ in de onderwerpspositie zet, is het niet meer mogelijk om Jannie als toegevoegde gedachte te zien. Ze heeft daarvoor een te prominente positie gekregen. En dus is de komma uit den boze:

Dankzij de hulp van onze onvolprezen Jannie loopt alles op rolletjes.


----------

